# Nick Saban on his way out...



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

Is what Paul Finebaum is saying..



> “I saw some of the very same signs,” Finebaum said. “He’s considered the greatest of all time. Saban surpassed him. It looks very similar.”



https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/a...llege-football-evokes-bear-bryant-comparison/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

Man.. Saban just looks tired and exhausted..


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2019)

Sounds like he don’t have control of his coaches and leaving a lot to the players to get it right. 
Lack of leadership!?


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2019)

He knows that most of his fanbase's happiness comes from the football team winning. Murder, suicide and bitterness seems to follow. He has let the fans down and knows his elite players are going to take it easy in the Popeyes bowl and not even give 50%. All good things come to an end. Even his successor dabo has Georgia on his mind. Auburn going to be like a blow torch to the iron bowl for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 3, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Sounds like he don’t have control of his coaches and leaving a lot to the players to get it right.
> Lack of leadership!?


Oddly enough, he blamed the players and assistants after they got whipped by Clemson too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

Is this the beginning of Bobby Bowden 2.0??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2019)

I dont believe for a second, that he is losing it. Watch him in the offseason. He will still be stacking talent over there and will probably be some new coaches on the sideline.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 3, 2019)

"I dont believe for a second, that he is losing it. Watch him in the offseason. He will still be stacking talent over there and will probably be some new coaches on the sideline."

smart man


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont believe for a second, that he is losing it. Watch him in the offseason. He will still be stacking talent over there and will probably be some new coaches on the sideline.



Saban doesn't quit or surrender. He reloads.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Saban doesn't quit or surrender. He reloads.


Well he did quit on LSU and Miami........


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Well he did quit on LSU and Miami........



Sooner or later he will be done over there in Tuscaloosa too but it ain't right now and next year's Saban team will be right back in contention again. But guess what? The Dawgs will be back in contention too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Sooner or later he will be done over there in Tuscaloosa too but it ain't right now and next year's Saban team will be right back in contention again. But guess what? The Dawgs will be back in contention too.



And UT too. Hold that thought until I check their schedule to see if they are playing Georgia St next year.


----------



## antharper (Dec 3, 2019)

I agree.... but they got Butch Jones in training ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2019)

Reading this is hilarious. Some trying to get a rise out of Bama fans, some know what they are talking about and others that have no clue and should go to some picnic in the park forum.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is what Paul Finebaum is saying..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/a...llege-football-evokes-bear-bryant-comparison/


Cowherd said the same yesterday


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Cowherd said the same yesterday


Cowherd said the same thing two NCs ago.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Cowherd said the same thing two NCs ago.


Don't shoot the messenger. I wouldn't blame him if he did. He's had a great run. The best ever probably. Maybe after 1 more natty?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Don't shoot the messenger.





Careful.. that's a touchy subject..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful.. that's a touchy subject..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Maybe after 1 more natty?



That’s how people gamble away fortunes

Sometimes you just need to shut up and take the money


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2019)

He's 68 years old.Does he travel the same path as Bobby Bowden and Joe Pa?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> He's 68 years old.Does he travel the same path as Bobby Bowden and Joe Pa?




Ouch


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont believe for a second, that he is losing it. Watch him in the offseason. He will still be stacking talent over there and will probably be some new coaches on the sideline.


It will be interesting to see what he does this year, there is a lot more good teams competing now and believe it or not these losses will have an effect


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2019)

I was hoping so much that they beat Auby and could have somehow got the 4 seed. It would have been great to see Saban lose to OSU again in the playoffs. Oh well, next best thing is seeing them at home during the playoffs.

Saban looks and coaches like he is spent. Bama fans can say what they want but nobody can deal with stress forever and I think Saban will hang it up sooner then later. He has won alot and I think he will not hang on like Bowden did. He got humiliated in the playoff last year, didnt make it this year and if next year he comes up short again he may just ride off into the sunset and keep some sanity. 

It also wouldn't surprise me to see him retire immediately after winning another title if it happened in the next year or two. That's just how I see it as of now.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

He’s 68 folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He’s 68 folks.



That's 5 years younger than me and I can second guess coaches with the best of them.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ouch


He can't coach forever in 5 years he'll be 73.Bear Bryant retired at 69.Bobby really started slipping around the 2001 season  he was around 72 years old at the time.Joe Pa started slipping around the same year and was around 73 years old,although they both won a couple more conference championships between them everyone knew it was time for them to hang it up.Honestly they both should have retired around the 72/73 year old age.


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 3, 2019)

Saban will coach until he is 70.  Gotta stay until he gets the maximum social security payment.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He’s 68 folks.



He looks pretty good for 68


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

you guys are hilarious.
Saban is a heck of a sight healthier than Bowden, Paterno or certainly the Bear at 68.

Tough year for sure, 6 key players gone due to injury, one entire unit gone due to injury and transfer.
FG kicker out all season
Punter out 2/3 of the season
both MLB out all season
both back up MLB out all season
3 DT  out last half of season
TE out last half of season
Tua gone

...and they still put 500 yds on that great Auburn D

2 pick 6's killed them, thats it.

Saban is fine, BAMA is fine...2013 and 2014 were similar seasons...carry on




90% coaching turnover 3 years running.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you guys are hilarious.
> Saban is a heck of a sight healthier than Bowden, Paterno or certainly the Bear at 68.
> 
> Tough year for sure, 6 key players gone due to injury, one entire unit gone due to injury and transfer.
> ...


Dude did lilbucky back your account????  That's sounds just like something he would post.......


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He looks pretty good for 68


when you got a team of folks looking after you it’s hard to not look good


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2019)

When he does pass on Bama gonna prop him up on the sidelines like Weekend at Bernies


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2019)

Lol @John Cooper   (or with him)


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2019)

Ok @fish hawk too


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dude did lilbucky back your account????  That's sounds just like something he would post.......


???

what are you talking about?

Those are facts.

BAMA has put more Jr's in the pros, as well as graduating Seniors over the past 6 years than any other team by far,...coupled with the highest % of coaching turnover, again by far, than any other program...and yet, this is the first year they are not in the play offs...and YOU want to argue that Saban is done...laughable.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2019)

Saban's not going anywhere until he wants to. Just because Alabama had one off season that most teams would love to have, folks start talking about Saban quitting, retiring, getting fired, abducted by aliens, running off with bigfoot, or some other ridiculous story. Alabama can't win the national championship every year so just relax. They'll be back, and I'm not even a big Alabama fan. Just as long as it's not a northern team, that's all I care.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> ???
> 
> what are you talking about?
> 
> ...


Lighten up Francis. ... All in good fun. Unless, of course, you're one of the fans who called in the death threat on the kicker after the iron bowl


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> ???
> 
> what are you talking about?
> 
> ...




Yes. Saban will never be dine. He will still be coaching at age 100 and Bammers will have to have hand transplants to wear all their rangs


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Yes. Saban will never be dine. He will still be coaching at age 100 and Bammers will have to have hand transplants to wear all their rangs


i give him 3-5 years...he hasnt gotten a replacement yet...and he aint going to let what h has built crumble and fade into obscurity


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you guys are hilarious.
> Saban is a heck of a sight healthier than Bowden, Paterno or certainly the Bear at 68.
> 
> Tough year for sure, 6 key players gone due to injury, one entire unit gone due to injury and transfer.
> ...


You forgot one, 12 men out!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2019)

RoosterTodd said:


> Saban's not going anywhere until he wants to. Just because Alabama had one off season that most teams would love to have, folks start talking about Saban quitting, retiring, getting fired, abducted by aliens, running off with bigfoot, or some other ridiculous story. Alabama can't win the national championship every year so just relax. They'll be back, and I'm not even a big Alabama fan. Just as long as it's not a northern team, that's all I care.


What if he has another year like this one next year. I wouldn’t count on it


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> ???
> 
> what are you talking about?
> 
> ...


Just that everytime the vowels don't live up to Bucky's prognostication he always cry's about injuries, graduate's, and so on just like in your post. I could care less about Bama or Nick saban. 

And one other thing, when he retires he won't care what happens or who coaches after him. He did what he did and they will have to do what they can. All he cares about is how many Benjamin's he has in the bank  when he's done.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> ???
> 
> what are you talking about?
> 
> ...



I'm not saying Saban is done I'm saying if he has another year next year like this one which has been very hard on him and it's obvious by his demeanor, or he wins a title, I wouldnt be surprised if he calls it quits. That's how I see it. I'm not a hater or could care less if he quits or not it's just my opinion. If he is still coaching in 3 years at 71 you Bama guys can pull this thread up and I will say I was wrong and move right along. Not a big deal to me. I only posted because it's being talked about. Some of you Bama guys are wound way to tight.lol


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2019)

Two teams are going to dominate college football in the near future Alabama and Georgia. Alabama had a bad year it happens. Georgia really ain’t figured it out yet but they are close. When the quarterback leaves LSU I don’t think they will be what they are. I could see it being a elephant and dawg fight for the next several years.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2019)

poohbear said:


> What if he has another year like this one next year. I wouldn’t count on it


I would. In his time with Alabama he's had several 2 loss and a 3 loss season and is still around.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you guys are hilarious.
> Saban is a heck of a sight healthier than Bowden, Paterno or certainly the Bear at 68.
> 
> Tough year for sure, 6 key players gone due to injury, one entire unit gone due to injury and transfer.
> ...


Not sure how any of this downplays anything. This stuff is exactly what makes coaching stressful. Tua is gone and there is no one like him waiting in the wings. The injuries could very easily happen again. It's all part of the grind.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Just that everytime the vowels don't live up to Bucky's prognostication he always cry's about injuries, graduate's, and so on just like in your post. I could care less about Bama or Nick saban.
> 
> And one other thing, when he retires he won't care what happens or who coaches after him. He did what he did and they will have to do what they can. All he cares about is how many Benjamin's he has in the bank  when he's done.


thanks for fully displaying your ignorance


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure how any of this downplays anything. This stuff is exactly what makes coaching stressful. Tua is gone and there is no one like him waiting in the wings. The injuries could very easily happen again. It's all part of the grind.


this aint his first tough season...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure how any of this downplays anything. This stuff is exactly what makes coaching stressful. Tua is gone and there is no one like him waiting in the wings. The injuries could very easily happen again. It's all part of the grind.


Could happen to any team. You Tua s little brother and bear Bryant’s grand son or great grand son . Don’t think Alabama ain’t got a QB


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Two teams are going to dominate college football in the near future Alabama and Georgia. Alabama had a bad year it happens. Georgia really ain’t figured it out yet but they are close. When the quarterback leaves LSU I don’t think they will be what they are. I could see it being a elephant and dawg fight for the next several years.


Yea OSU and Clemson will just lay down after this year. Some of you sec guys are just too much sometimes!!!!!
I like the pups but them dominating college football I guess anything is possible


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

RoosterTodd said:


> I would. In his time with Alabama he's had several 2 loss and a 3 loss season and is still around.


otherthan his first season, hes only had 2 multiple loss regular seasons


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> thanks for fully displaying your ignorance


Thanks for making my point for me ..... Keep worshipping


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2019)

Clemson is playing only a few Tuff games a year .The ACC gets better Clemson will have their hands full. OSU coach will be the Dallas cowboys coach next year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> this aint his first tough season...


I didnt say or imply it was. You guys act like we are having this conversation after year 5 of his coaching tenure? He's almost 70 and there are 3 or 4 other teams on his teams level and he knows it. You can make excuses all you want but he has lost to the last 3 ranked teams he has played. Other years that ended in a loss he was a tyrant at the podium and you could tell he was ready to get started immediately. Yesterday he looked like he might fall asleep or pass out and just had that look like he was ready to go home and forget about football for a little while. First time I can ever recall seeing him like that.

I dont care what he does I'm just bored and thought I would jump in here and give my 2 cents on what I think. Nothing more and could be way off.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I didnt say or imply it was. You guys act like we are having this conversation after year 5 of his coaching tenure? He's almost 70 and there are 3 or 4 other teams on his teams level and he knows it. You can make excuses all you want but he has lost to the last 3 ranked teams he has played. Other years that ended in a loss he was a tyrant at the podium and you could tell he was ready to get started immediately. Yesterday he looked like he might fall asleep or pass out and just had that look like he was ready to go home and forget about football for a little while. First time I can ever recall seeing him like that.
> 
> I dont care what he does I'm just bored and thought I would jump in here and give my 2 cents on what I think. Nothing more and could be way off.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I didnt say or imply it was. You guys act like we are having this conversation after year 5 of his coaching tenure? He's almost 70 and there are 3 or 4 other teams on his teams level and he knows it. You can make excuses all you want but he has lost to the last 3 ranked teams he has played. Other years that ended in a loss he was a tyrant at the podium and you could tell he was ready to get started immediately. Yesterday he looked like he might fall asleep or pass out and just had that look like he was ready to go home and forget about football for a little while. First time I can ever recall seeing him like that.
> 
> I dont care what he does I'm just bored and thought I would jump in here and give my 2 cents on what I think. Nothing more and could be way off.


Bama fans can't see he's loosing the fire all they see when they look at Nick is a face with rays of sunshine beaming off


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Thanks for making my point for me ..... Keep worshipping


envy is strong in you

no one that ive seen is "worshiping" anyone...

ive been hearing "Saban is gone"...literally since his first season at BAMA... but cheer up...you'll eventually be correct...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Bama fans can't see he's loosing the fire all they see when they look at Nick is a face with rays of sunshine beaming off


you could not be more wrong...well, maybe YOU could be...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> envy is strong in you
> 
> no one that ive seen is "worshiping" anyone...
> 
> ive been hearing "Saban is gone"...literally since his first season at BAMA... but cheer up...you'll eventually be correct...


No envy in me at all. I could care less about Bama or saban. I just love watching the fans melt down .......

Road to Trenton this morning and only saw one Bama flag on a car, last week before the iron bowl you would have seen 50 or more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> When he does pass on Bama gonna prop him up on the sidelines like Weekend at Bernies



 
How many Nattys will they claim then?


----------



## srb (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe he is on his way to BOcoa Grande....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Oddly enough, he blamed the players and assistants after they got whipped by Clemson too.


Little Nicky can’t fail he can only be failed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

Can you blame him?  All the winning he has done and those morons in that fan base think he owes them.  Those people are totally irrational and Alabama football is all they have.  Who would want to work like he has worked and do all he has done only to have a mob of imbeciles act as if he is on thin ice if he loses to Auburn again or doesn’t bring them their expected NC?  Privately he has got be saying, “Screw these people.”  Nobody wanted that job when he took it and they were a laughing stock after the Price incident.  He made all their delusions about what they think they are into a reality yet he has to deal with them and their “expectations”?  Who could blame him if he told them to pound sand?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That’s how people gamble away fortunes
> 
> Sometimes you just need to shut up and take the money


Bobby Bowden “just” wanted one more.  He turned himself into a punch line trying to do it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> i give him 3-5 years...he hasnt gotten a replacement yet...and he aint going to let what h has built crumble and fade into obscurity


You’re assuming he will have a choice, Rip.  He may not have it in his power to let or not let it happen.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2019)

Even though I think he could have won several titles at Clemson, UGA, UT, Auburn, Florida, LSU...no school makes it easier than bama. As long as you're winning you're more powerful than the governor and nobody can touch you or the program. Now start losing and under the bus you go.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> You’re assuming he will have a choice, Rip.  He may not have it in his power to let or not let it happen.


If the program takes an immediate downfall, that will only add to his greatness. I don't think he'd have a problem with it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2019)

Bama has lost 3 games in the last two years.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Saban doesn't quit or surrender. He reloads.



This

I’m a dawg fan, and a fan of nobody else unless they are beating Florida. 
Not a Bama fan whatsoever and honestly I’d love to see Saban lose it. But anyone that that thinks that is happening is an idiot. A blind uneducated idiot at that. Bama May have not had a year up to their expectations, but that is gone happen sooner or later. The team does not make the playoffs for the FIRST TIME and all of the sudden its dumpster fire in Tuscaloosa?? Give me a break. When you lose players to the NFL and coordinators EVERY year, your doing something right. Yea, your gonna suffer eventually and have a bad season, but to think this man is loosing its is ludicrous. I feel sorry for Kirby if he ever gets us a title.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

Whatever happened to tipping your hat to the other team? Every team has injuries! Every team has attrition! I think UGA is working with a first year O cord and D cord. Never in my life!!? The arrogance of excuses is hilarious....


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2019)

RoosterTodd said:


> I would. In his time with Alabama he's had several 2 loss and a 3 loss season and is still around.


Yes but age is becoming a factor now


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I didnt say or imply it was. You guys act like we are having this conversation after year 5 of his coaching tenure? He's almost 70 and there are 3 or 4 other teams on his teams level and he knows it. You can make excuses all you want but he has lost to the last 3 ranked teams he has played. Other years that ended in a loss he was a tyrant at the podium and you could tell he was ready to get started immediately. Yesterday he looked like he might fall asleep or pass out and just had that look like he was ready to go home and forget about football for a little while. First time I can ever recall seeing him like that.
> 
> I dont care what he does I'm just bored and thought I would jump in here and give my 2 cents on what I think. Nothing more and could be way off.


When cowherd reported on Richardson leaving Washington he mentioned the 12 month grind these coachs go through these days. The early signing period has them on the road recruiting when they're not practicing or playing. In the end that will be the reason for retirement. Not because he had a "bad" season. That's just my .02


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama has lost 3 games in the last two years.


And hasn’t beat a ranked team since 2018.. 

Bama sucks!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2019)

Wonder if he'll pull a move like Steve Spurrier when he walked away mid season?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And hasn’t beat a ranked team since 2018..
> 
> Bama sucks!


Bama Sucks . No excuse. I want to understand how Bama has so many national championships if they suck.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama Sucks . No excuse. I want to understand how Bama has so many national championships if they suck.


Scheduled games are done in advance no one knows who will be ranked at that time . This is not an excuse it’s just how it goes. And I think the dawgs got beat by an un ranked South Carolina this year. We will see how much the dawgs beat LSU this week end.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2019)

REDMOND1858 said:


> This
> 
> I’m a dawg fan, and a fan of nobody else unless they are beating Florida.
> Not a Bama fan whatsoever and honestly I’d love to see Saban lose it. But anyone that that thinks that is happening is an idiot. A blind uneducated idiot at that. Bama May have not had a year up to their expectations, but that is gone happen sooner or later. The team does not make the playoffs for the FIRST TIME and all of the sudden its dumpster fire in Tuscaloosa?? Give me a break. When you lose players to the NFL and coordinators EVERY year, your doing something right. Yea, your gonna suffer eventually and have a bad season, but to think this man is loosing its is ludicrous. I feel sorry for Kirby if he ever gets us a title.


Guess when he gets about 80 they  could get him a little scooter to run around the side lines or he could always coach from the booth like Joe Pa did when he got his hip cracked.they could probably get another 10 years out of him


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

Y’all are beating up on Bama that’s good . LSU is not they are thinking about Georgia.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Scheduled games are done in advance no one knows who will be ranked at that time . This is not an excuse it’s just how it goes. And I think the dawgs got beat by an un ranked South Carolina this year. We will see how much the dawgs beat LSU this week end.


Go Dawgs playing not watching


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 4, 2019)

Saban was beat by UGA.. twice.
Yeah I know- they weren’t.
But if so, he’d be gone with the latest additions to his resume


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama Sucks . No excuse. I want to understand how Bama has so many national championships if they suck.


I think a lot of the rubbing on bama is from like when they lost to like SC. Bama fans jumped on it like they have so many times in the past. Bama fans have tormented the dawg fans for years. 
So this love the bama fans are feeling from the dawg nation is the first time they could turn the tables just a little. Then the mighty bama fans remind them. Hey we where the best last so many years. Why all this. 
The the Dawgs continues with what they can deliver to them again. 
My guess it’s a sports thing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama Sucks . No excuse. I want to understand how Bama has so many national championships if they suck.


Checks and the Alabama mafia


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I think a lot of the rubbing on bama is from like when they lost to like SC. Bama fans jumped on it like they have so many times in the past. Bama fans have tormented the dawg fans for years.
> So this love the bama fans are feeling from the dawg nation is the first time they could turn the tables just a little. Then the mighty bama fans remind them. Hey we where the best last so many years. Why all this.
> The the Dawgs continues with what they can deliver to them again.
> My guess it’s a sports thing.


I also read on here the Bama fans said when they lost to SC..... that was the end of a chance at the NC game. They may not make it. 
But they are in the dance ? 
With a little luck & great plays. Just maybe get hurled into the final four.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I think a lot of the rubbing on bama is from like when they lost to like SC. Bama fans jumped on it like they have so many times in the past. Bama fans have tormented the dawg fans for years.
> So this love the bama fans are feeling from the dawg nation is the first time they could turn the tables just a little. Then the mighty bama fans remind them. Hey we where the best last so many years. Why all this.
> The the Dawgs continues with what they can deliver to them again.
> My guess it’s a sports thing.


Yea but Georgia has been at it for 40 still has nothing to show


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama Sucks . No excuse. I want to understand how Bama has so many national championships if they suck.


If they suck? They use to not. 2 out of 3 to Auburn?

Saban just gave up the biggest loss in Tuscaloosa since his tenure. They have allowed how many points to be scored on them? This is not the Bama of old.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

Bama is judged to a standard of perfection. All others are judged to Bama.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If they suck? They use to not. 2 out of 3 to Auburn?
> 
> Saban just gave up the biggest loss in Tuscaloosa since his tenure. They have allowed how many points to be scored on them? This is not the Bama of old.


Bama of old must be our last National Championship . 2017?


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't know how long it will take, but Saban climbed the mountain spent significant time at the top and now he is headed back down the other side. The real question is how far will he travel before he throws in the towel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Yea but Georgia has been at it for 40 still has nothing to show



Nothing to show?  

As a Dawg, I've had some really great moments over the years. Lots of highs and lots of lows. And if we lose Saturday, it'll suck. But we did what we needed too and got to where we needed to be. Finished the regular season at 11-1. Going back to the Championship game for the 3rd time in a row. 

Bama is on the decline and UGA is rising.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

Russdaddy said:


> I don't know how long it will take, but Saban climbed the mountain spent significant time at the top and now he is headed back down the other side. The real question is how far will he travel before he throws in the towel.




Saban owned the mountain. But sadly enough.. He's not paid his taxes in a while and the property has been seized.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing to show?
> 
> As a Dawg, I've had some really great moments over the years. Lots of highs and lots of lows. And if we lose Saturday, it'll suck. But we did what we needed too and got to where we needed to be. Finished the regular season at 11-1. Going back to the Championship game for the 3rd time in a row.
> 
> Bama is on the decline and UGA is rising.


With all that dominant play with SC give me a break. We will see how much of a rise your on this next weekend. If you don’t beat LSU your a two loss team.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 4, 2019)

I doubt any HC will work harder than Saban this off-season. My guess is he will win one more NC, show everyone his middle finger, and enjoy the sunsets from his Lake Burton dock.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Yea but Georgia has been at it for 40 still has nothing to show


That gets brought up over and over again also.  So the back and forth continues. 
Seems that none on the fan bases can  complement each other. Living so close to each other. 
Dawg fans should just be quiet & take what they get dished. For 40ty years get under the porch little puppy’s. ???

Think I’ll go delete my post.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 4, 2019)

Roll Tide....

Enjoy your week mutts....Saturday you get back under the front deck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> If you don’t beat LSU your a two loss team.


A 2 loss team that has played more games. A Conference Championship! Something Bama has only done once in 3 years.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

Bama fans are now a LSU fan. 
Now if the Dawgs win...... there is a  sleight chance. After all they are in the same  stadium. 

I think the Dawgs are excited to play.  Game day college football ?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Y’all are beating up on Bama that’s good . LSU is not they are thinking about Georgia.


Not beating up on Bama. Calling out the obvious. It’s been over a year since you beat a ranked team...... That’s pathetic for a powerhouse like Bama! With the greatest coach of all time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

The love  in this room is strong.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

Fan base doesn’t coach or play. I’m sure the Dawgs rose up this morning and met. Said a little prayer. Then started the practice  sessions preparation for the game at hand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> The love  in this room is strong.


GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama is judged to a standard of perfection. All others are judged to Bama.


Oh we know only God can judge Bama!! That type of arrogance is why y’all haven’t beat a ranked team in over a year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama is judged to a standard of perfection. All others are judged to Bama.




Well apparently Bama was judged by the Playoff Selection Committee and they put them after a 3 loss Auburn team in the rankings.

Talk about a melt down on Twitter. I can't even post a link due to the cussin going on in the comments.

And how many of those potty mouth Bammers were talking smack about cussin Kirby I wonder?

"At Bama.. We are held to higher standards"... "until we lose"...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Well he did quit on LSU and Miami........


I agree. Every coach should sign a lifetime contract. Good grief. 


John Cooper said:


> Well he did quit on LSU and Miami........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I agree. Every coach should sign a lifetime contract. Good grief.


Bammers wish Saban could. Problem is, he's not a God that you folks think he is.

He's human, aging.. And his results on the field are showing it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bammers wish Saban could. Problem is, he's not a God that you folks think he is.
> 
> He's human, aging.. And his results on the field are showing it.


I couldn't agree more. I never thought of him as a God. Pretty good football coach though


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

The better team is going to face mighty LSU. 
We already no what would happen if bammer went.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I agree. Every coach should sign a lifetime contract. Good grief.



Huh???? All I did was state the obvious, he did quit. He will quit again one day.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Bama is judged to a standard of perfection. All others are judged to Bama.


Muh rangs Muh trophies


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

Y’all don’t forget about all the injuries Bama had this year. No other team had injuries or new coaches


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all don’t forget about all the injuries Bama had this year. No other team had injuries or new coaches


It wasn’t fair they should have paused the season until Tua got better


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

Bama Before an injury “our third string would start on your team” 

After a loss “Muh injury. Second string”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well apparently Bama was judged by the Playoff Selection Committee and they put them after a 3 loss Auburn team in the rankings.
> 
> Talk about a melt down on Twitter. I can't even post a link due to the cussin going on in the comments.
> 
> ...


not I...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all don’t forget about all the injuries Bama had this year. No other team had injuries or new coaches


not as many as BAMA has this year, nor the past 5...lose Fromm, and your LB corp.

im not making excuses,...simply pointing out facts.

BAMA too young at key positions. too undisciplined...the past 2 years...uncharacteristically undisciplined...that, ultimately falls on Saban...and he's owned it.
back in 2008 when i joined here, all i heard was malarkey from the doggies...BAMA is irrelevant, Saban will leave after a year or 2, UGA will win a natty before BAMA... endless smack.  
doggies still barking on the porch, and have been OWNED by Saban since that point.

but back to the OP... Saban aint going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 4, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Roll Tide....
> 
> Enjoy your week mutts....Saturday you get back under the front deck.


Yall keeping it warm for us?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> uncharacteristically undisciplined...that, ultimately falls on Saban...and he's owned it.




Ummmm... He was playing the victim card!



> *Nick Saban says Alabama got 'unfair' treatment from officials*





> “We’re responsible for that as coaches, but it was a very unusual circumstance to say the least. And I think that sometimes when you have those, it should be viewed that way.”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> not as many as BAMA has this year, nor the past 5...lose Fromm, and your LB corp.
> 
> im not making excuses,...simply pointing out facts.
> 
> ...



Yawn


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2019)

Dang is this a vowels thread??????

I swear lil buckey has changed screen names......


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmm... He was playing the victim card!


Alabama can not fail.  They can only be failed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

As for all of poor Alabama’s attrition, Kirby lost his five best receivers, one of his two leading rushers, and his starting center from last year’s team.  Lost a Thorpe award winner on defense.  We are among the youngest teams in the conference.  Guess what?  Nobody is crying or making excuses about attrition.  We are playing for the SECC.  With the way Alabama has recruited hearing them whine about injured players is hilarious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

Also, for the Banmers assuring us the Little Nicky isn’t going anywhere and for the misguided Georgia fans coming to their aid saying the same thing, he might not have choice.  But even if he isn’t, I’m personally fine with him staying right where he is.  He’s looking more and more like the sun is setting on his career.  Considering the state of things over there at present I’m good with him hanging around.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


not arguing this point at all...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> As for all of poor Alabama’s attrition, Kirby lost his five best receivers, one of his two leading rushers, and his starting center from last year’s team.  Lost a Thorpe award winner on defense.  We are among the youngest teams in the conference.  Guess what?  Nobody is crying or making excuses about attrition.  We are playing for the SECC.  With the way Alabama has recruited hearing them whine about injured players is hilarious.


not whining at all,...when, IF, UGA goes 5 years with the turnover in coaches, JR's., and injuries as BAMA, then we'll talk...as bad as BAMA has been the past 3 years,...they've still beaten UGA


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> not whining at all,...when, IF, UGA goes 5 years with the turnover in coaches, JR's., and injuries as BAMA, then we'll talk...as bad as BAMA has been the past 3 years,...they've still beaten UGA


Im glad you reminded me.  We also replaced both coordinators.  Poor Bama.  Bless their little pea picking hearts.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Im glad you reminded me.  We also replaced both coordinators.  Poor Bama.  Bless their little pea picking hearts.



HA!....guess you missed the 5 year stretch...anyway, no matter, I'm stating facts,...when something goes wrong, wise people do an analysis that is all.

like I mentioned, have your doggies actually win something instead of yapping at someone else's loss.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 4, 2019)

"have your doggies actually win something instead of yapping at someone else's loss."

That's all they got.....been 40 years

we will be back

roll tide


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> HA!....guess you missed the 5 year stretch...anyway, no matter, I'm stating facts,...when something goes wrong, wise people do an analysis that is all.
> 
> like I mentioned, have your doggies actually win something instead of yapping at someone else's loss.


It cracks me up that with all of yall’s success you are so easily bothered by the mere suggestion that Alabama is t the greatest thing in the world and that Nick Saban is t God.  Why do you care?  How can you care with all the success y’all have had.  Yes, everybody is tired of hearing about Alabama and tired of listening to a lot of their fans spew their garbage about how nobody even belongs on the same field with them.  So yes, we’re enjoying watching y’all squirm.

As for my “doggies” actually winning something, I hope they do.  Guess how much sleep I’ll lose if they don’t?  None.  They don’t owe me a dang thing.  Right now is a pretty good time to be a Georgia fan and I’m not under the foolish impression that I have a right to expect championships or that then winning one has much affect on my life one way or the other rather than some fleeting happiness.  You boys have lost touch with reality.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Two teams are going to dominate college football in the near future Alabama and Georgia. Alabama had a bad year it happens. Georgia really ain’t figured it out yet but they are close. When the quarterback leaves LSU I don’t think they will be what they are. I could see it being a elephant and dawg fight for the next several years.



LSU under the white Ogre won't be done by a long shot. It's likely Bama and the Dawgs will be at the top duking it out for a while but don't underestimate the Cajuns or the Gus Bus. There is always a chance one of them upsets our applecarts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "have your doggies actually win something instead of yapping at someone else's loss."
> 
> That's all they got.....been 40 years
> 
> ...


Nobody cares.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 4, 2019)

we do about national championships....

but we don't care about you under achieving mutts.....

got the mutts at home next year, teach y'all some respect...

roll tide


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> we do about national championships....
> 
> but we don't care about you under achieving mutts.....
> 
> ...


???


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pruitts on the slow prowl, he’ll be in the mix soon.  Said it here, copy it, note it, make it a sticky, 12/4/19.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2019)

....I may eat that post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2019)

A lot of good info in this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> we will be back
> 
> roll tide




Be Back? Going to Atlanta once every 3 years isn't actually "there"..


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 4, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Two teams are going to dominate college football in the near future Alabama and Georgia. Alabama had a bad year it happens. Georgia really ain’t figured it out yet but they are close. When the quarterback leaves LSU I don’t think they will be what they are. I could see it being a elephant and dawg fight for the next several years.



Our definitions of the word "dominate" must be different.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 4, 2019)

We all have bad days but a good program is a good program.  Bama has a good program.  So does, UGA, Clemson, OSU, Oklahoma, Oregon, blah blah.  UGA nor Bama will "dominate" college football in any near future.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2019)

You guys are funny. Saban should be embarrassed by one thing in particular and that is falling for the trickery by the master Nose Picker at Boog University.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You guys are funny. Saban should be embarrassed by one thing in particular and that is falling for the trickery by the master Nose Picker at Boog University.


You got got to end with “again”


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You got got to end with “again”


You are right. He is the master of trickery. Regardless of whether you like him or not and I can tell you many boogs did not like him before the Bama game but I am sure that has changed for the moment, he has changed college football as we know it. It is no longer line up your guys and see if they can stop my guys man on man. It is all about diversions. I listen to a talk show here and Tracy Turner an older Auburn Alum and player says that he wants to get back to the old fashion way. Just wondering what you think about it? I guess, just win, right? Is this football to you? Before you go off about I am mad, I am not mad about getting beat. I just want your opinion since you seem to know a little bit about the game compared to most in here.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

Ripper be like ill just point out that the Dawgs haven’t Bear Bama! Never in my life have a seen such a excuses by a couple Bammers. 6 and fairhope tip their hat when they get beat. Better team won etc. Ripper is like I’m smart so I’m going to break it down!! ?? WOW! Every team has scholarships, injuries, coaching turnovers etc! But only Bamas cause them to lose.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Ripper be like ill just point out that the Dawgs haven’t Bear Bama! Never in my life have a seen such a excuses by a couple Bammers. 6 and fairhope tip their hat when they get beat. Better team won etc. Ripper is like I’m smart so I’m going to break it down!! ?? WOW! Every team has scholarships, injuries, coaching turnovers etc! But only Bamas cause them to lose.


As much as some people on here think that all of us let this determine our lives, I can tell you that it disappoints me a little, but has no bearing on anything important in my life. Them winning or losing doesn't change anything for me and my family. After that game the other night, my wife had to ask who won because my mood was not altered. Maybe I am getting old and now two grandkids will do that.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 4, 2019)

I been trying to tell them.....

for us it's about national championships......

and our defense was not up to the task this year......

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> As much as some people on here think that all of us let this determine our lives, I can tell you that it disappoints me a little, but has no bearing on anything important in my life. Them winning or losing doesn't change anything for me and my family. After that game the other night, my wife had to ask who won because my mood was not altered. Maybe I am getting old and now two grandkids will do that.



SEC football is important to every SEC fan but life is a lot more than SEC football. Regardless of who wins or loses me and my Tide, War Eagle, Gator, Vol, Gamecock, Tiger (LA and MO) Commodore, Wildcat, Rebel, Razorback, Bulldog and Aggie friends still get along famously and none of us take the ribbing personally.

We made it to the SECCG for the 3rd year in a row - Woo Hoo! We're probably gonna get curb stomped Saturday. Meh. We lost. On to the bowl games.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> SEC football is important to every SEC fan but life is a lot more than SEC football. Regardless of who wins or loses me and my Tide, War Eagle, Gator, Vol, Gamecock, Tiger (LA and MO) Commodore, Wildcat, Rebel, Razorback, Bulldog and Aggie friends still get along famously and none of us take the ribbing personally.
> 
> We made it to the SECCG for the 3rd year in a row - Woo Hoo! We're probably gonna get curb stomped Saturday. Meh. We lost. On to the bowl games.


Except the bowl games aren’t interesting anymore since the playoff.  That was inevitable.  The players don’t care either for the most part.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Except the bowl games aren’t interesting anymore since the playoff.  That was inevitable.  The players don’t care either for the most part.



Yep which is why we lost last year.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Ripper be like ill just point out that the Dawgs haven’t Bear Bama! Never in my life have a seen such a excuses by a couple Bammers. 6 and fairhope tip their hat when they get beat. Better team won etc. Ripper is like I’m smart so I’m going to break it down!! ?? WOW! Every team has scholarships, injuries, coaching turnovers etc! But only Bamas cause them to lose.



yeah,...I am smart,...you should try it sometime...this thread is NOT about the Auburn game,..it's about whether or not Saban is on his way out, in decline, whatever...and that is what i'm responding to...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Except the bowl games aren’t interesting anymore since the playoff.  That was inevitable.  The players don’t care either for the most part.



this is true


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> yeah,...I am smart,...you should try it sometime...this thread is NOT about the Auburn game,..it's about whether or not Saban is on his way out, in decline, whatever...and that is what i'm responding to...


Man I’m not saying you arent smart.  But you seen uncharacteristically butt hurt.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man I’m not saying you arent smart.  But you seen uncharacteristically butt hurt.



nah, not butthurt at all...just the first time in a LONG time that i'm enjoying mixing it up with some of you goobs

good to see you back


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> otherthan his first season, hes only had 2 multiple loss regular seasons


He's had 6 multiple loss seasons thus far. 2007, 2008, 2010, 2013, 2014, and now this year. Perhaps not all regular season games but losses none the less.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2019)

RoosterTodd said:


> He's had 6 multiple loss seasons thus far. 2007, 2008, 2010, 2013, 2014, and now this year. Perhaps not all regular season games but losses none the less.


2007...FIRST season
the others, as I mentioned were 1 loss REGULAR season games, 2010 of course were a 3 loss team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

Whether he leaves in 2 yrs or 10 he's the GOAT in college football and everyone else is chasing him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whether he leaves in 2 yrs or 10 he's that GOAT in college football and everyone else is chasing him.



Cant argue with that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> yeah,...I am smart,...you should try it sometime...this thread is NOT about the Auburn game,..it's about whether or not Saban is on his way out, in decline, whatever...and that is what i'm responding to...


??? Saban is on the decline. That’s obvious


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whether he leaves in 2 yrs or 10 he's that GOAT in college football and everyone else is chasing him.


Shut up thug


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whether he leaves in 2 yrs or 10 he's that GOAT in college football and everyone else is chasing him.


Right or wrong, that is not going to be popular on this forum.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> ??? Saban is on the decline. That’s obvious


I am not sure if he is on the decline or not, but this year he did look defeated or very tired. I am thinking that this was a very challenging year for him with the injuries and the turnover in coaching. Usually he deals with it and moves on, but this year it may have taken a toll on him. We will have to see how he responds next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Right or wrong, that is not going to be popular on this forum.



It may not be popular but everybody knows it's true.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Shut up thug



http://forum.gon.com/threads/the-olive-branch-thread.944646/


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/the-olive-branch-thread.944646/


Well played thug!???


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2019)

Saban>bama


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I am not sure if he is on the decline or not, but this year he did look defeated or very tired. I am thinking that this was a very challenging year for him with the injuries and the turnover in coaching. Usually he deals with it and moves on, but this year it may have taken a toll on him. We will have to see how he responds next year.



It's impossible to perform at his level and not have a bad year sooner or later and every year the stress takes a toll on you and it's cumulative. I wouldn't be a college football coach for love or money. Heroes become goats overnight. He is definitely one of the very best college football coaches in history. I couldn't blame him if he said screw it I'm going to the lake and fishing for the rest of my life.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Hard to stay on top with everybody gunning for you plus annually suffering the effects of continual poaching of your top assistants to get inside your head. Similar to the Chinese or Russians wanting to dissect a stolen US Rocket with the best technology inside.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's impossible to perform at his level and not have a bad year sooner or later and every year the stress takes a toll on you and it's cumulative. I wouldn't be a college football coach for love or money. Heroes become goats overnight. He is definitely one of the very best college football coaches in history. I couldn't blame him if he said screw it I'm going to the lake and fishing for the rest of my life.


and bathing in Burton with a bar of Ivory soap daily.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2019)

Bobo has been seen in Tuscaloosa


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> and bathing in Burton with a bar of Ivory soap daily.



Throw me in that briar patch head first.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2019)

riprap said:


> Bobo has been seen in Tuscaloosa


So have you....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Nick Saban's death has been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 5, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> The better team is going to face mighty LSU.
> We already no what would happen if bammer went.


Both teams will finish with pretty much the same record with the consolation prize being the SEC LEAST champion. Great year for the Dawgs,  meanwhile the sky is falling in Tuscaloosa. Pray for  the Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> meanwhile the sky is falling in Tuscaloosa. Pray for  the Tide




Losing 2 out of 3 to Auburn will do that. Oh.. and the fact Bama hasn't beat a ranked team since 2018.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Except the bowl games aren’t interesting anymore since the playoff.  That was inevitable.  The players don’t care either for the most part.


Always said by the fans that lose bowl games.lol
OSU has had devastating ends to seasons they could have easily made the playoffs and yet they have crushed the other team in their bowl game in all those years recently.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2019)

Why are we still arguing with bama fans?lol They are a non factor this year. Let the Bama fans go argue with UT fans.

Hey 6....bama sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Why are we still arguing with bama fans?lol They are a non factor this year. Let the Bama fans go argue with UT fans.
> 
> Hey 6....bama sucks!!!!!!!!




No one is arguing except the Bama fans..

All the rest of us are doing is pointing out the fact Bama isn't relevant.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Losing 2 out of 3 to Auburn will do that. Oh.. and the fact Bama hasn't beat a ranked team since 2018.


Did not realize that. Who was the last ranked team that they beat?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Did not realize that. Who was the last ranked team that they beat?


Oklahoma.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Always said by the fans that lose bowl games.lol
> OSU has had devastating ends to seasons they could have easily made the playoffs and yet they have crushed the other team in their bowl game in all those years recently.


Whatever.  If anybody watched our team in the bowl game against Texas and couldn’t see they didn’t care they weren’t paying attention.


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Shut up thug


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever.  If anybody watched our team in the bowl game against Texas and couldn’t see they didn’t care they weren’t paying attention.



Same thing when auburn played ucf. But that didn’t stop dawg fans from making a big deal out of the loss. 

But when it happens to the dawgs we got all kind of excuses


----------



## bobocat (Dec 5, 2019)

I think Nick will be out before to long. Alabama is on their last leg. Nick is getting old and out coached by Gus and getting blown out by Dabo.  Cant win against a top 25 team.  Best wins are against 7-5 teams.  He sees the writing on the wall.  I believe he even thinks Bama Sux now.  Anywayzzzz.... Go Dawgs.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one is arguing except the Bama fans..
> 
> All the rest of us are doing is pointing out the fact Bama isn't relevant.


I'm not arguing. I think that starting 4 and sometimes 5 true freshman on defense and losing the starting quarterback wouldn't be good for anyone. Finishing 11-2 or a real possibility of 10-3 isn't a bad season. Not sure of another team that would be in the playoffs with that going on. Sorry if I'm not your typical delusional Bama fan. I'll try to be more upset when I find the time


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Why are we still arguing with bama fans?lol They are a non factor this year. Let the Bama fans go argue with UT fans.
> 
> Hey 6....bama sucks!!!!!!!!



Snook talkin' smack! It's a miracle!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Same thing when auburn played ucf. But that didn’t stop dawg fans from making a big deal out of the loss.
> 
> But when it happens to the dawgs we got all kind of excuses



Not from this county. They quit against Texas. I don't tolerate quitters.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Same thing when auburn played ucf. But that didn’t stop dawg fans from making a big deal out of the loss.
> 
> But when it happens to the dawgs we got all kind of excuses


Not an excuse.  You basically agreed with me so how can it be an excuse?  Fine with me if people want to hee haw about it.  That doesn’t bother me.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2019)

Seems like the longer the week goes on the madder the bama fans get,by Saturday they heads are going to explode,hehe.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Seems like the longer the week goes on the madder the bama fans get,by Saturday they heads are going to explode,hehe.



Interesting how differently people see things. Most Bama fans on here have moved on and accepted the fact that we are not in. The majority didn't think that this team was a championship team very early in the season. It seems to me that the only people upset are those now talking about what happened in the past in their bowl game. It appears Auburn and Georgia fans are at it now. And if UGA gets beat by LSU, I can only imagine what will happen in here. Stay tuned.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Interesting how differently people see things. Most Bama fans on here have moved on and accepted the fact that we are not in. The majority didn't think that this team was a championship team very early in the season. It seems to me that the only people upset are those now talking about what happened in the past in their bowl game. It appears Auburn and Georgia fans are at it now. And if UGA gets beat by LSU, I can only imagine what will happen in here. Stay tuned.


They moved over to facebook,crying over there,lol.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> They moved over to facebook,crying over there,lol.


Gotcha.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Seems like the longer the week goes on the madder the bama fans get,by Saturday they heads are going to explode,hehe.


I thoroughly enjoyed laughing at the old couple in head to toe bama gear at the SEC championship game two years ago when we played auburn. Maybe they'll be back this year and I'll get a pic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Paaaaawl!  Muh rankin Paaaaaaawl!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Seems like the longer the week goes on the madder the bama fans get,by Saturday they heads are going to explode,hehe.



They’re on stage 2 

https://psychcentral.com/lib/the-5-stages-of-loss-and-grief


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They’re on stage 2
> 
> https://psychcentral.com/lib/the-5-stages-of-loss-and-grief



It would be a shame if they just skipped straight to #5 and missed the whole "process".


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They’re on stage 2
> 
> https://psychcentral.com/lib/the-5-stages-of-loss-and-grief


??


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It would be a shame if they just skipped straight to #5 and missed the whole "process".


Paaaaawl.  We’ve reached acceptance Paaaaaawl!?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2019)

Bama fans finally calling in to the Finebaum show today,they in meltdown mode.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Bama fans finally calling in to the Finebaum show today,they in meltdown mode.


I flipped over to it when I saw this post.  He’s a knuckle head but he isn’t always wrong.  He just said Bammer fans are so used to being the only team being talked about they are having a hard time with this.  He explained that wholeness Saban had won five out of nine NC he has now won two of the last seven and if Clemson wins this year Dabo will have three of the last four and Bammer has no reason to think they are superior to Clemson.  Good Lord he will get death threats for that. Lol.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2019)

It's been a riot today one caller said bama made the SEC what it is


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 5, 2019)

Last time the Dawgs won a national championship, Paaaaaawl had a full head of hair


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Last time the Dawgs won a national championship, Paaaaaawl had a full head of hair


?. I’ll give it to you that was pretty funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> It's been a riot today one caller said bama made the SEC what it is


Man Ive seen Bammer fans say that on this board in years past.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Last time the Dawgs won a national championship, Paaaaaawl had a full head of hair


?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 994102


Auburn would probably be in there if it said most vacated games. Unfortunately for them they didn’t win when they got caught cheating.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Bama fans finally calling in to the Finebaum show today,they in meltdown mode.


They’re now on the “nobody beats bama only bama can beat bama” kick

For those of y’all that don’t speak Bammer that means “Auburn didn’t actually win, Alabama just lost”


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They’re now on the “nobody beats bama only bama can beat bama” kick
> 
> For those of y’all that don’t speak Bammer that means “Auburn didn’t actually win, Alabama just lost”


Give them a few more days and they will say Auburn cheated. Alabama can not fail.  They can only be failed.?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Snook talkin' smack! It's a miracle!



Lol I'm not very good at it so its few and far between!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 5, 2019)

Kirby gonna take Saban place when time comes just go ahead and get the Kleenex handy.


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2019)

Saban, the GOAT.  Year in year out, and championships nearly every other....  20+ coaching changes, rarely skips a beat.  Bear Bryant, not even close my friends.  And I think he even had unlimited scholarships at times and no one could compete with him in those days - he had the market cornered, one could say.

Like Tiger Woods vs. Jack’s days, Saban has done it at the highest level, amidst the highest levels of competition we’ve ever seen in CFB.

So keep hatin’ haters, throw your stones and milk bones.  Kirby still calls him Sir and he and many of his other boys want his boat when he’s done fishing - whether they’d admit it or not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2019)

James12 said:


> Saban, the GOAT.  Year in year out, and championships nearly every other....  20+ coaching changes, rarely skips a beat.  Bear Bryant, not even close my friends.  And I think he even had unlimited scholarships at times and no one could compete with him in those days - he had the market cornered, one could say.
> 
> Like Tiger Woods vs. Jack’s days, Saban has done it at the highest level, amidst the highest levels of competition we’ve ever seen in CFB.
> 
> So keep hatin’ haters, throw your stones and milk bones.  Kirby still calls him Sir and he and many of his other boys want his boat when he’s done fishing - whether they’d admit it or not.


They should pay you for this.  Man that was stunning and brave.


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> They should pay you for this.  Man that was stunning and brave.




Look man, I’m not an AL or SEC fan.  I appreciate what each including the Dawgs mean to CFB though.  But I think Saban is definitely the GOAT.  I’d put Bowden second of course


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2019)

James12 said:


> Saban, the GOAT.  Year in year out, and championships nearly every other....  20+ coaching changes, rarely skips a beat.  Bear Bryant, not even close my friends.  And I think he even had unlimited scholarships at times and no one could compete with him in those days - he had the market cornered, one could say.
> 
> Like Tiger Woods vs. Jack’s days, Saban has done it at the highest level, amidst the highest levels of competition we’ve ever seen in CFB.
> 
> So keep hatin’ haters, throw your stones and milk bones.  Kirby still calls him Sir and he and many of his other boys want his boat when he’s done fishing - whether they’d admit it or not.


Some may think this was stunning and brave to say but as the old saying goes, Speak the truth even if your voice shakes


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

MFOSTER said:


> Kirby gonna take Saban place when time comes just go ahead and get the Kleenex handy.



And he will probably do it 5 years quicker than Saban did.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2019)

Dawgs got another chance At Alabama next September auburn down showed y’all twice in the last 3 years how to beat them


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2019)

James12 said:


> Look man, I’m not an AL or SEC fan.  I appreciate what each including the Dawgs mean to CFB though.  But I think Saban is definitely the GOAT.  I’d put Bowden second of course


He’s a goat alright.?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2019)

Breaking news. Saban hanging it up  in Tuscaloosa






for about a week while he is on the recruiting trail and spending time at the lake....


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 6, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Breaking news. Saban hanging it up  in Tuscaloosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear he  applied for ebt today also


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> for about a week while he is on the recruiting trail and spending time at the lake....




He needs to be recruiting! He has nothing better to do since UGA and LSU are in the Benz.

Losing has given him more "free" time.. He might like it so much he'll retire. If not. Once he loses to UGA and Auburn next year they'll be pushing him out and PANIC will set in.. It'll be great.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2019)

wonder how many bammy assistants are interviewing elsewhere, hear Sark is a target.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He needs to be recruiting! He has nothing better to do since UGA and LSU are in the Benz.
> 
> Losing has given him more "free" time.. He might like it so much he'll retire. If not. Once he loses to UGA and Auburn next year they'll be pushing him out and PANIC will set in.. It'll be great.


Is your second wardrobe now  Blue and Urnge.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs got another chance At Alabama next September auburn down showed y’all twice in the last 3 years how to beat them



After this season is over CKS needs to memorize that game film until he can recite it by heart.


----------

